# REVIEW. MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS: Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.



## Megatorch (Dec 13, 2008)

That are real tests with many flashlights which are popular and known. 
It was made on secret Russian tank testing area. 

All photos were made with the same white balance and exposition.
We took different distances: 10, 40, 100 and 250 meters.
Black lines are made each 50cm for 10/40 meters, and each 100cm for 100 meters - then you can see how big is beam diameter.
At the end of 250m distance is white Audi auto. 
OP - orange peel reflector, SMO - smooth reflector.
For JETBeams was removed "Pro IBS" in model names on photos because that is shorter.

The list of competitors:

*Raidfire Spear, SMO* (1xAW 18650 Li-Ion 2200mAh)
*Surefire E2DL, SMO* (Surefire 2xCR123A)
*JETBeam JET-III Ultra Pro IBS, SMO* (1xAW 18650 Li-Ion 2200mAh)
*JETBeam JET-III Ultra Pro IBS, OP* (1xAW 18650 Li-Ion 2200mAh)
*JETBeam JET-III Pro IBS SMO* (1xAW 18650 Li-Ion 2200mAh)
*JETBeam JET-III Military Pro IBS, SMO* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*JETBeam JET-III Military Pro IBS, OP* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*JETBeam JET-III ST Pro IBS, OP* (1xAW 18650 Li-Ion 2200mAh)
*JETBeam JET-II Pro IBS, OP* (1xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*JETBeam JET-I EX Pro IBS, SMO* (2xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*JETBeam JET-I Pro IBS, OP* (1xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2, SMO* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2, OP* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Olight T25 Regular, OP* (2xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Olight T25 Tactical, OP* (2xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Olight T20 Military, half OP + half SMO* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Olight T15, half OP + half SMO* (1xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Fenix TK11, SMO* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Fenix TK10, OP* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Fenix TK20, SMO* (2xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Fenix P3D Q5, OP* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Fenix P3D 100, OP* (2xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Fenix P2D Q5, OP* (1xAW R123 Li-Ion 750mAh)
*Fenix L2D Q5, OP* (2xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)
*Fenix L1D Q5, OP* (1xSanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh)



 


 

See and enjoy! You can in easy way compare the color of light, the sizes of spot, beam distances etc.
There you can find full archive with all photos (12.2Mb).

*1. 10 meters. *



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 





 

 



 

 


*2. 40 meters. *



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 


*3. 100 meters. *



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 



 


*4. 250 meters. *


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Nice. What are you illuminating in the 250 meter pictures?


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

As I remember it was white Audi auto.


----------



## loving light (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

VERY nice photos,this must have taken along time,Thank you,if you would happen to have any incandecent lights that you happen to by mistake :naughty: to compare would you?(I know this is in led lights,but I can allways hope ).Thanks for your time,and welcome to CPF!


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*



loving light said:


> VERY nice photos,this must have taken along time,Thank you,if you would happen to have any incandecent lights that you happen to by mistake :naughty: to compare would you?(I know this is in led lights,but I can allways hope ).Thanks for your time,and welcome to CPF!



Thank you very much. Yes, these tests took much time, you know.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Quite an extensive list of beam shots you got there. Must have taken some time. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

ZebraLight H30


----------



## madi05 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

wow i can appreciate the work put in for this and now i am convinced the jet military is the way to go, so bugout should thank u as well as the nice review i read about it ,, thanks and kudos 

madi05


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Awesome work, thanks for posting.




Bill


----------



## mdocod (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

wow.... that would have taken some time to organize! Nice!


----------



## KeeperSD (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Thanks for the hard work, you have definately spent some time on this. :twothumbs The shots at 40 and 100 metres show the characteristics of the lights nicely.


----------



## nohcho (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Wow, awesome job man, looks like Raidfire Spear is gonna be my next investment. See what you've done.


----------



## MrGman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Very nice work indeed. I would only suggest a poster of real people or 2 for reference in the photos, especially the closer ones. I can get a much better feel for beam intensities and total output in that partially torn down old building. 

I think I am going to get the Olight M20 R2 Warrior. Would sure like to play with one first though, some people say the UI isn't that good. 

:thumbsup: G


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Thank you, real world beamshots are always welcome.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

BTW Megatorch, several of those lights are on my list for my next purchase.If you had to pick one of the longer throwers, which one would it be and why?


----------



## stanley.by (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

Thanks a lot.
Nice photos!


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BTW Megatorch, several of those lights are on my list for my next purchase.If you had to pick one of the longer throwers, which one would it be and why?



Of course, the reflector should be smooth.

It could be: 
Olight M20 Warrior - has good color of light for real beam throwing and small sizes.
JETBeam Jet-3 Ultra Pro IBS - has deep reflector and 3 modes which can be programmable like you wish.

If you would like the flashlights with bigger and larger sizes: instead of Raidfire Spear I would like Dereelight DBS V2. 
Spear is not produced now, as I know, it has one strange thing with the possibility to change focus - can be broken in this way. You can ask more Dave from 4sevens.com about Spear model.

Of course, I could wait for new quality flashlights from brand names on market. But that can be bigger flashlights.


----------



## MattK (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*

EPIC effort - well done!


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice compilation!

It appears to me the O-Light M20 beam shots are identical between OP and SMO. Are you sure the reflector was changed? I experienced a significant differnce in diffusion with mine.

I long for the day O-Light uses a truly warm Cree (5A), instead of the greenish side of cool white.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch,
First, great collection of lights! This might be the best and most usable collection of beamshots I have seen to date. Thanks for all the time you had to have invested in making this.

After carefully looking at all the beamshots, I am tempted to buy another e2dl, because I really like its wide hotspot at 10-40 meters. I am also impressed and will be using my Olight T20M more for its bright spill. 

While I really like my M20, I have been disapointed by its off center ring around the hotspot. Looking at your pictures, I see that a number of lights (including the Fenix TK11 that I have been thinking about buying) can have this issue. Your review has made me less irrated by it.

Finally, I realize that about 100 yards (maybe a little more) is the outside limit of usefullness of most of my lights. I do have a Spear, and I like it better than all my other lights for anything even over 50 yards.

Thanks again for showing what the current lights will/will not do well. Again, this is a fantastic review and your work is really appreciated.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one conclusion. Beloved (by many) E2DL was outthrowed and outshined by many flashlights with longer runtimes. Even Olight T25 seems a tad brighter!(and runs longer with two e91).


----------



## erlon (Dec 14, 2008)

Really nice compilation.

Congrats


----------



## NightTime (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome. :twothumbs Thanks. VERY helpfull. I knew the Raidfire Spear was the king of throwers but when I saw your 100m pics...   . Can't beleive it's not in production anymore.

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ever since I stopped carrying my Lumapower M1-T, I have been looking at the Jetbeam II IBS so I can carry a smaller thrower. These images helped solidify that train of thought. Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Megatorch for this monster beamshots review :rock:


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your words! It is really great to hear that.
We will post new tests on CPF soon.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Megatorch,
> First, great collection of lights! This might be the best and most usable collection of beamshots I have seen to date. Thanks for all the time you had to have invested in making this.
> 
> After carefully looking at all the beamshots, I am tempted to buy another e2dl, because I really like its wide hotspot at 10-40 meters. I am also impressed and will be using my Olight T20M more for its bright spill.
> ...



Thank you very much!

You are right, the beamshots of flashlights on near distances with smooth reflectors have some dark circles. But they are designed for real long distance beam-throwing (hunting). The eyes feel the light better on 100-200 meters with smooth reflector: it is more contrast and sharp. Then eyes can recognize the items well. You can not see that on beamshots but should feel that in real night.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Nice compilation!
> 
> It appears to me the O-Light M20 beam shots are identical between OP and SMO. Are you sure the reflector was changed? I experienced a significant differnce in diffusion with mine.
> 
> I long for the day O-Light uses a truly warm Cree (5A), instead of the greenish side of cool white.



I have M20 Warriors with SMO and OP reflectors by default. You can see the difference on beamshots. But you are right, that is not so big. In real life it is bigger as I said in previous post.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice comparison. :twothumbs

I think you just "sold" me an Olight T-25.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Holepuncher said:


> Good work Megatorch. How come in the 10 meter shots the P2D Q5 seems the brightest of the bunch and brighter than the P3D Q5. Maybe its my eyes or my monitor.



That conclusion can be because of near distance - P2D makes more diameter of light beam. Luxmeter shows 2 times difference for these flashlights. You can see that on 40m distance well.


----------



## Holepuncher (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> That conclusion can be because of near distance - P2D makes more diameter of light beam. Luxmeter shows 2 times difference for these flashlights. You can see that on 40m distance well.


 
I dont have a P3D But I have the P2D and L2D. I was under the impression that all of these used the same head. I'll have to check the ones I have.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Holepuncher said:


> I dont have a P3D But I have the P2D and L2D. I was under the impression that all of these used the same head. I'll have to check the ones I have.



P2D and L2D use the same head. 
But L2D is powered by 2xAA - 2.4-3 Volts; P2D is powered by 1xCR123 or 1xR123 Li-Ion - 3-4.2 Volts. I put into P2D usually AW R123 Li-Ion with bigger voltage. The brightness of P2D with R123 will be higher then L2D.

P3D with 2xR123 uses another circuit - step-down.


----------



## Holepuncher (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> P2D and L2D use the same head.
> But L2D is powered by 2xAA - 2.4-3 Volts; P2D is powered by 1xCR123 or 1xR123 Li-Ion - 3-4.2 Volts. I put into P2D usually AW R123 Li-Ion with bigger voltage. The brightness of P2D with R123 will be higher then L2D.
> 
> P3D with 2xR123 uses another circuit - step-down.


 
Are the P2D and P3D the same head?


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Why are there 2 Jet-III-Militaries?


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Holepuncher said:


> Are the P2D and P3D the same head?



No. P3D has another electric circuit then P2D/L2D head. It can not fit mechanically too.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Why are there 2 Jet-III-Militaries?



JETBeam JET-III Ultra Pro IBS, SMO 
JETBeam JET-III Ultra Pro IBS, OP

JETBeam JET-III Military Pro IBS, SMO
JETBeam JET-III Military Pro IBS, OP

Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2, SMO 
Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2, OP

These flashlights have different reflectors: OP (orange peel) and SMO (smooth).


----------



## Ratton (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Ratton said:


> Very nice work, thanks for sharing!!!!:thumbsup:



Thanks, you are welcome!


----------



## Sampolainen (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for this, huge beamshots! Really shows how much of a difference there is between a real thrower and something that is somewhat a throwy light


----------



## Holepuncher (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> That conclusion can be because of near distance - P2D makes more diameter of light beam. Luxmeter shows 2 times difference for these flashlights. You can see that on 40m distance well.


 
Could you explain this? Are you saying the P3D shows 2 times difference than the P2D?


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> P2D and L2D use the same head.


If the LD20 and PD20 have same head as each other then the LD20/PD20 may have a significant advantage in throw over the P2D and L2D (based on this review and how much better then PD20 throws than the L2D)


----------



## Holepuncher (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> No. P3D has another electric circuit then P2D/L2D head. It can not fit mechanically too.


 
Thanks for that info. Nice collection of lights you have and incredible presentation you made. I dont know how you did it. If I ever attempted that I probably would have got so confused and frustrated that all the lights and the camera would have ended up smashed:mecry:


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

wow, really informative post there. It might be hours before I draw all the conclusions I can from your review


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> If the LD20 and PD20 have same head as each other then the LD20/PD20 may have a significant advantage in throw over the P2D and L2D (based on this review and how much better then PD20 throws than the L2D)



In your review L2D CE version, it means Cree P4 with 135lm turbo mode, L2D Q5 version has 180lm. In reality L2D Q5 and LD20 (Q5 also) do not have big difference in beam-throwing.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> wow, really informative post there. It might be hours before I draw all the conclusions I can from your review



Sure. I didn't yet. :laughing:

It will be great if you can write something like fundamental conclusions based on this review.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: Wow! That was some effort and a really good collection of lights.

I agree though on the closer targets something with more detail would all me to make better judgements. I like tree's because they have depth and several natural tones. Other objects are good to though, just need something interesting, with some edge and color detail.

My monitor does not seem bright enough to analyze the pictures beyond 40M so I'll have to view them on another computer later.

*Again GREAT Job! *
*Thanks!*


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

Holepuncher said:


> Thanks for that info. Nice collection of lights you have and incredible presentation you made. I dont know how you did it. If I ever attempted that I probably would have got so confused and frustrated that all the lights and the camera would have ended up smashed:mecry:



Everybody can do that, but he can find some time and power to start that work. :twothumbs


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> Sure. I didn't yet. :laughing:
> 
> It will be great if you can write something like fundamental conclusions based on this review.



Well, I just finished my going through the pictures. The lights that look best to me now are: at 10m, Fenix TK10 OP. At 40m, Fenix TK11 SMO. At 100m, Olight M20 R2. And at 250m, of course, Raidfire Spear. But I have a feeling the pictures don't fully show hotspot constast at 10m, so flashlights with less concentrated beams like the P3D or E2DL might be better at closer ranges. 

I was surprised by two things: first was the M20 OP, everything about it . Every time I see it reviewed it surprises me, and yet I still haven't bought it . Second was how much less distracting and more pleasing it is to have the spill fade gradually, as the E2DL's does. It was simply outgunned here, but that beam pattern with a bit more punch behind it would be very nice. 

Again, thanks for the beamshots.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> In your review L2D CE version, it means Cree P4 with 135lm turbo mode, L2D Q5 version has 180lm. In reality L2D Q5 and LD20 (Q5 also) do not have big difference in beam-throwing.


That seems like a pretty significant difference for 45 lumen. The 80 vs 94 lumen med-hi shots are very different too. I don't have my LD20 yet, but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> ...But I have a feeling the pictures don't fully show hotspot constast at 10m, so flashlights with less concentrated beams... might be better at closer ranges.



Possible, you are right. There is second method like Surefire proposition - rubber diffuser with matt glass which makes the beam really floody:



 

 



BTW, Olight produced this diffuser also. It fit to the heads with 25mm diameter and 21mm diameter too! There are two internal diameters of Olight diffuser. It can fit to Fenix flashlights also (L1D, L2D, P2D, P3D etc.).


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just thinking, if this had the competition from EagleTac, Dereelight, Tiablo, Wolf Eyes, and Urnabeam, it would be a pretty complete "tactical" flashlight beamshot database. For the sake of knowledge?


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> Possible, you are right. There is second method like Surefire proposition - rubber diffuser with matt glass which makes the beam really floody:
> 
> BTW, Olight produced this diffuser also. It fit to the heads with 25mm diameter and 21mm diameter too! There are two internal diameters of Olight diffuser. It can fit to Fenix flashlights also (L1D, L2D, P2D, P3D etc.).



That produces really nice results. But I think for an all-out flood beam I'll stick with Zebralight


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> That produces really nice results. But I think for an all-out flood beam I'll stick with Zebralight



Right. I have catched you. 
1. For near distance is Zebralight or the flashlight with described diffusor.
2. For long distances it should be beam-thrower - as everybody want.
3. Universal flashlights with middle flood beam are not throwers, and does not give good flood light.

By my opinion, it have to be 2 different flashlights for near and long distances, or long-distance flashlight + diffuser.

P.S.: I noticed with Olight M20 Warrior that we can switch on the flashlight without reflector at all! Then light beam will be without hotspot. Possible to make new variant of matt diffuser for near distances applications.


----------



## NightTime (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> There is second method like Surefire proposition - rubber diffuser with matt glass which makes the beam really floody. BTW, Olight produced this diffuser also. It fit to the heads with 25mm diameter and 21mm diameter too! There are two internal diameters of Olight diffuser. It can fit to Fenix flashlights also (L1D, L2D, P2D, P3D etc.).


 
Thanks Megatorch for the pics. I was considering buying the F04 diffuser for my T25, but was wondering about the results in real life. Very impressed. I didn't know Olight was also making diffusers. I did look on their website*s*, but never found them:

http://www.olightworld.com/proi/cn/product_list.asp
http://www.olight-usa.com/products.html
http://www.olightusa.com/index.asp

Where can I get those? Is the Surefire F04 better? Having a diffuser for my fenix L2D would be awesome for work.

Thanks!


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

NightTime said:


> Thanks Megatorch for the pics. I was considering buying the F04 diffuser for my T25, but was wondering about the results in real life. Very impressed. I didn't know Olight was also making diffusers. I did look on their website*s*, but never found them:
> 
> http://www.olightworld.com/proi/cn/product_list.asp
> http://www.olight-usa.com/products.html
> ...



I have them. But you can ask these shops.

White diffuser 25mm/21mm:




Red filter 25mm/21mm:




The beams with filters:




Olight diffusers on P2D:


 

 



Will be soon 33mm diffusers/red filters also.


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> Right. I have catched you.
> 1. For near distance is Zebralight or the flashlight with described diffusor.
> 2. For long distances it should be beam-thrower - as everybody want.
> 3. Universal flashlights with middle flood beam are not throwers, and does not give good flood light.
> ...



I agree, that would be ideal. I think there are other ideal solutions as well, although they haven't been widely implemented: a focusing flashlight, or a beam pattern that has a true gradual fade to spill. At this point I prefer to stay away from multiple flashlights or bulky accessories, so I try to buy the flashlights that excel in one area but aren't terrible in the other. For instance, the M20 isn't as harsh as many other throwers at close range. And the TK10 isn't too bad at throwing. 

I have several lights that can be turned on without a head. It just doesn't seem that useful to me though. I mean, it certainly is if you're tailstanding it inside to light up a room. But outdoors I'm afraid I'll hit the LED, or get dirt in the reflector.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> I have several lights that can be turned on without a head. It just doesn't seem that useful to me though. I mean, it certainly is if you're tailstanding it inside to light up a room. But outdoors I'm afraid I'll hit the LED, or get dirt in the reflector.



What did I mean? If you remove the reflector from M20 Warrior AND CLOSE THE HEAD with the glass & bezel like it was before, then you will get the flashlight without reflector but with glass! In this way you can get VERY floody beam. 
But the best way for heat defence is to make new matt reflector for that.


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> What did I mean? If you remove the reflector from M20 Warrior AND CLOSE THE HEAD with the glass & bezel like it was before, then you will get the flashlight without reflector but with glass! In this way you can get VERY floody beam.
> But the best way for heat defence is to make new matt reflector for that.



ok, sorry, I misunderstood you. So basically what you're describing is a reflector swap. I think that's a nice capability, but somewhat impractical when you are out using the flashlight. 

BTW, another option if you want a diffused beam is one of several stick-on diffusers. They are translucent layers that stick onto the lens, smoothing out the beam as much as you want (depending on thickness) without adding bulk. I haven't tried this, but a lot of people have and liked the results.


----------



## NightTime (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> I have them. But you can ask these shops.


 
Awesome, Thanks. What is the language used at http://www.megatorch.ru/ ?? I would like to translate the page but I need to know what it is.

Thanks for quick replies!


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 14, 2008)

NightTime said:


> Awesome, Thanks. What is the language used at http://www.megatorch.ru/ ?? I would like to translate the page but I need to know what it is.
> 
> Thanks for quick replies!



looks like russian, based on the .ru address.

edit - yep, it's russian.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> BTW, another option if you want a diffused beam is one of several stick-on diffusers. They are translucent layers that stick onto the lens, smoothing out the beam as much as you want (depending on thickness) without adding bulk. I haven't tried this, but a lot of people have and liked the results.



Yeah, there are. I don't like them. They are like dildo, sorry.


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 14, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> looks like russian, based on the .ru address.



Yes, you are right. I'm Russian.


----------



## NightTime (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch said:


> Yes, you are right. I'm Russian.


 

Thanks guys!


----------



## applevision (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy Crap, Megatorch--this is fantastic!

Thank you for the great work!!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MANY REAL BEAMSHOTS of Surefire, Olight, JETBeam, Raidfire, Fenix, Zebralight.*



MrGman said:


> Very nice work indeed. I would only suggest a poster of real people or 2 for reference in the photos, especially the closer ones. I can get a much better feel for beam intensities and total output in that partially torn down old building.
> 
> I think I am going to get the Olight M20 R2 Warrior. Would sure like to play with one first though, some people say the UI isn't that good.
> 
> :thumbsup: G


 
Megatorch Firstly,i have to congradulate you on such a fine job with these beamshots. I could spend an hour on these.
Thank you for doing this,much appreciated.

MrGman the M20 R2 is an outstanding torch i would recommend it.Nice sharp beam with plenty of sidespill,i impressed a police officer once so much he said he's buying one on his next day off.
I don't know why people complain about the UI.
There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 14, 2008)

Megatorch,on the 250m beamshots i understand there's a white Audi.
Are the two red lights the reflectors on the brake lights of the car?


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 15, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Megatorch,on the 250m beamshots i understand there's a white Audi.
> Are the two red lights the reflectors on the brake lights of the car?



Right. These lights are switched off.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 15, 2008)

Very impressed with the performance and throw from the Jetbeam II.
It can compete with the 2 cell lights.
This is probably the most powerful 1 cell light out there


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 15, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Very impressed with the performance and throw from the Jetbeam II.
> It can compete with the 2 cell lights.
> This is probably the most powerful 1 cell light out there



You are quite right. It is extra thing with 1xCR123.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice comparison - I can imagine how much work that was to capture. You did an excellent job in keeping the positioning as stable as possible, which certainly helps with comparisons.

Well done! :twothumbs


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 15, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Very nice comparison - I can imagine how much work that was to capture. You did an excellent job in keeping the positioning as stable as possible, which certainly helps with comparisons.
> 
> Well done! :twothumbs



Thank you very much. As I understand - our review expands yours. :twothumbs


----------



## Twohey (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome shots! Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## Grateful Ned (Dec 22, 2008)

Fantastic work, thanks for the review !

:goodjob:

Would love to know more about the diffusers - was not aware the Surefire F04 will work on Fenix lights like the P2D/P3D as the diameter is different, at least on paper (1.0" vs 0.8"). And I also am unable to find the Olight product(s) for sale in the U.S. - perhaps MattK or 4Sevens can help us out? I do see the product on Olight's website http://www.olightworld.com/proi/cn/product_detail.asp?productid=445 and the diameter seems correct for the Fenix lights (about 21 mm) in addition to the Olights obviously.


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 22, 2008)

Speaking of the F04 diffuser
Does anyone know how efficient it is?


----------



## NightTime (Dec 22, 2008)

Grateful Ned said:


> [...] was not aware the Surefire F04 will work on Fenix lights like the P2D/P3D as the diameter is different, at least on paper (1.0" vs 0.8"). And I also am unable to find the Olight product(s) for sale in the U.S. - perhaps MattK or 4Sevens can help us out? I do see the product on Olight's website http://www.olightworld.com/proi/cn/product_detail.asp?productid=445 and the diameter seems correct for the Fenix lights (about 21 mm) in addition to the Olights obviously.


 
I'm not sure I well understand what you wrote (as english is not native for me), but Surefire F04 with only fit 1,0" flashlights like the Olight T25. Still, I bought one for my Fenix L2D (0.845" / 21.5mm), but I know I have to add some felt inside the F04 to make it work nicely.

BTW, Olight added their diffusers on their website a few days ago. I asked batteryjonction to know when they would sell them. Looks like they are going to have them in the first part of January. I hope there will be no delay.


----------



## NightTime (Dec 22, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Speaking of the F04 diffuser
> Does anyone know how efficient it is?


 
See post #52. I don't know how much light (%) we lose throught the diffuser though. I have 2 x F04 coming my way right now and I plan to buy the Olight diffuser to, when available. I'll do a visual (with the help of a camera and a computer) ceilling bounce test to see if one is more efficient than another. Unless someone post their results before me of course.

NightTime


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Many thanks for the informative post. The beamshots really show the flashlights' effective range.


----------



## dudu84 (Dec 23, 2008)

My immediate impression was "Holy cow! what f****** efforts and excellent works!" you :rock:!
Thanks so much for sharing.

I love the 40m and 100m shots, just perfect to see throw-ability of my fenix lights 

BTW, the test place looks kind of "creepy", just the way I like it :devil:


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 25, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Speaking of the F04 diffuser
> Does anyone know how efficient it is?


----------



## Megatorch (Dec 25, 2008)

NightTime said:


> See post #52. I don't know how much light (%) we lose throught the diffuser though. I have 2 x F04 coming my way right now and I plan to buy the Olight diffuser to, when available. I'll do a visual (with the help of a camera and a computer) ceilling bounce test to see if one is more efficient than another. Unless someone post their results before me of course.
> 
> NightTime



For your information F04 is lighter then Olight diffuser by default. But Olight made new batch of them. You can ask about it your dealer.


----------



## sims2k (Dec 28, 2008)

Megatorch...great review. Thanks.


----------



## seale_navy (Jan 2, 2009)

megatorch...

i wanna ask u about the surefire e2dl. What is ur thought on that? I am contemplating between keeping my E1B or buying a new E2DL?


----------



## Megatorch (Jan 2, 2009)

seale_navy said:


> megatorch...
> 
> i wanna ask u about the surefire e2dl. What is ur thought on that? I am contemplating between keeping my E1B or buying a new E2DL?



Surefire is the best producer (I mean the quality). 
E2DL can be used as backup too. Brighter then E1B.
I choosed for that Olight M20 Warrior and JETBeam JET-III Pro IBS. I love that functionality and features. 18650 too.
JETBeam is near to Surefire by quality and type of anodization.
You should take the thing which you can see in the pocket with pleasure. :twothumbs


----------



## 1996alnl (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree Surefire is at the top as far as quality is concerned but they've been around a long time.

There are alot of companies out there producing some really good products (crazy bright),in given time i think they'll be on par with Surefire's quality.
And that's better for us.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 7, 2009)

*Wow! ! !* :thumbsup:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Feb 1, 2009)

GREAT!!!! Efford, thanks! You just made some money for yetbeam! Approx $150 >.<


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 1, 2009)

Megatorch said:


> You should take the thing which you can see in the pocket with pleasure. :twothumbs


 
Hmmm, does that bulge in your pocket mean you are glad to see me? :naughty:
Or is it just a flashlight? :sigh:


----------



## Megatorch (Feb 1, 2009)

cbxer55 said:


> Or is it just a flashlight? :sigh:


Yes.


----------



## pipspeak (Feb 16, 2009)

seale_navy said:


> megatorch...
> 
> i wanna ask u about the surefire e2dl. What is ur thought on that? I am contemplating between keeping my E1B or buying a new E2DL?


 
If you like the E1B but crave just a bit more power and reach with a very similar beam pattern then the E2DL is perfect IMO.

As these beamshots suggest, the E2DL is not a long-range thrower... more of a short- to medium-range thrower that has a larger and brighter hotspot than most lights at that distance. At 20-30m, for example, it is extremely effective at lighting up a scene.


----------



## Daylight (Feb 17, 2009)

Very usefull, thanks a lot!!


----------



## TommyGuns (Feb 20, 2009)

Great Review MegaTorch and the Pictures are a very good reference comparing the very popular flashlights! Thank you! :twothumbs

In another month or so it will be awesome to see the Eagle Tac Nano Megalight compared to these pictures. I hope beam shots of the new Eagle Tac will be of the same distance by who ever reviews it.

The Nano Megalight seem unique to me. Being a newbie I haven't noticed any flashlights as compact and as powerful so far are there any? 

Does anybody know where one draws the line between real powerful LED flashlight and a HID?

Just wondering.


----------



## palomino77 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great review,,, Nice outside pictures.:goodjob: Would it possible for you to do one ont the Olight M30 and the Jetbeam M1X and maybe some other lights of this type but with those two it would be really great. :twothumbs

I thinking of ordering one of this 2 lights and would really like to see outside beam shots like the ones in this review. 

You wouldn't know the throw distances of these to lights compared to the ones here 

Thanks :thanks:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 14, 2009)

palomino77 said:


> Great review,,, Nice outside pictures.:goodjob: Would it possible for you to do one ont the Olight M30 and the Jetbeam M1X and maybe some other lights of this type but with those two it would be really great. :twothumbs
> 
> I thinking of ordering one of this 2 lights and would really like to see outside beam shots like the ones in this review.
> 
> ...


Hi Pal, sent you a PM. Please check your PM inbox

Jeff


----------

